# Changing keyboard layout in XP



## Derek895 (Feb 17, 2005)

Is it possible to change the keyboard layout without re-installing? By mistake I selected US international when setting up Windows XP. I would like to change it to UK / British. Is there a way to do this? 

Thanks

Derek


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

control panel/keyboard


----------



## Derek895 (Feb 17, 2005)

I tried that and regional settings but there isn't anything there to change keyboard layout.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i just checked mine and it is gone i used to use it when i had a logitech k/b but the ms one seems to have taken over
in the regional settings i just used the customise box to change from us to aust english and a number of icons popped into the tray at the bottom and when you click on the options down arrow head you will find it


----------



## Derek895 (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks for that.


----------



## uripyores (Nov 22, 2004)

Go to Control panel/regional and language options/ and from there you can get your @ back in the place you want it. :grin: [You click on the arrow on the end of the box and choose your country and it will automaticall change the keyboard set up.] EDIT; oops, I misread that last one from Dai


----------



## Derek895 (Feb 17, 2005)

Cheers, and I also dscovered I can switch layouts by pressing left alt & shift together, useful that.


----------

